# USA Today



## rob morsberger (Jun 22, 2010)

Guys and gals, 
just to prove that shamelessness does not begin and end with Mike Greene
(hi Mike- your Bill Nye vids are awesome!)....
my new single is at the top of today's òã   ÙSqã   ÙSrã   ÙSsã   ÙStã   ÙSuã   ÙSvã   ÙSwã   ÙSxã   ÙSyã   ÙSzã   ÙS{ã   ÙS|ã   ÙS}ã   ÙS~ã   ÙSã   ÙS€ã   ÙSã   ÙS‚ã   ÙSƒã   ÙS„ã   ÙS…ã   ÙS†ã   ÙS‡ã   ÙSˆã   ÙS‰ã   ÙSŠã


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow! That USA Today thing is really cool. She's got you right up there with some big guns.

Great song in the short film. After the Nova Science Now (I can't remember the actual name) show, I somehow was thinking your singing would be more comedy oriented, but this is really legit stuff. Color me very impressed.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratubloodylations! That's excellent. Your song is moving and your performance is full of passion.


----------



## rob morsberger (Jun 22, 2010)

shucks and back at both you fellas! Thanks for taking the time to check it out.
I love the film particularly as it features my dad's beautiful artwork.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 22, 2010)

Love it, Rob.


----------



## rob morsberger (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks NB!


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 22, 2010)

I would definately be sending her some FireCracker Roses ( they're breathtaking ) unless they were sent to get her attention ( Bobby Vinton ).
Its a nice tune and stop by and brag all you want.
Thanks


----------



## artsoundz (Jun 22, 2010)

Rob, I'm SO happy for you! It couldn't have happened to a more deserving and nicer guy than you. This really made my day. Heartfelt congrats!


----------



## Thonex (Jun 23, 2010)

Brilliant!!

Congrats on the USA Today listing!!

*Love* the track and the video Rob... you're a talented mofo (in the most praising sense of the term).... with great vocals to boot!!!

Thanks for sharing.... great job!!

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 23, 2010)

Wow Rob! Congratulations!


----------



## rob morsberger (Jun 23, 2010)

thanks and right back at YOU talented mofos!


----------



## rJames (Jun 23, 2010)

props to you...

awesome Rob.


----------



## rob morsberger (Jun 24, 2010)

'precciate it rJames!


----------



## dinerdog (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey Rob,

Congrats on the NPR interview. Just heard it. WOW! They LOVE YOU. =o


----------



## rob morsberger (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow, thanks so much Stephen, I'm glad you caught that.
Yeah, that was really fun.
For those interested, the NPR interview is posted on my website.


----------

